# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Fjalori i ndertimtaris? ka hapsire ne forumin Shqiptare...

## lklk

Tungjatjeta te gjithve.
Une ka deshire te gjej ne kete faqe nje hapsire per fjalorin e ndertimtaris.
Une dhe shume kosovare kemi shume probleme ne emertimin e materialeve elektrike dhe jo elektrike... qe ka te bej me ndertimtarin ose oborin, shpesh her i emertojme ne gjuhe slave apo gjuhet te ndryshme europiane.
Do ishte  mire te gjem nje hapire per ne faqen tuaj.


Gjitha te mirat.

----------


## mia@

Po mund ta hapesh nje teme besoj tek nenforumi i GJuhes Shqipe me titullin:
Pershtatja e fjaleve apo termave te profesioneve te ndryshme ne Shqip. 
Ose te hapin nje nenforum ne lidhje me kete kerkese, ku cdo profesioni ti kushtohet nje teme e vecante. 
Nje ide gjithsesi.

----------


## Wordless

> Tungjatjeta te gjithve.
> Une ka deshire te gjej ne kete faqe nje hapsire per fjalorin e ndertimtaris.
> Une dhe shume kosovare kemi shume probleme ne emertimin e materialeve elektrike dhe jo elektrike... qe ka te bej me ndertimtarin ose oborin, shpesh her i emertojme ne gjuhe slave apo gjuhet te ndryshme europiane.
> Do ishte  mire te gjem nje hapire per ne faqen tuaj.
> 
> 
> Gjitha te mirat.


Në përgjithsi edhe ne të Shqipërisë përdorim terma ose emërtime të huaja për veglat e punës. Pse ? Sepse ne nuk kemi shpikur gjë vetë që t'i vëndosim emrat dhe duam s'duam shumicën e tyre i thërrasim me emrin e origjinës, me përjashtim të disave që i kemi adaptuar pa lidhje fare !!

----------

Lexuesi_ (04-03-2014)

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Tungjatjeta te gjithve.
> Une ka deshire te gjej ne kete faqe nje hapsire per fjalorin e ndertimtaris.
> Une dhe shume kosovare kemi shume probleme ne emertimin e materialeve elektrike dhe jo elektrike... qe ka te bej me ndertimtarin ose oborin, shpesh her i emertojme ne gjuhe slave apo gjuhet te ndryshme europiane.
> Do ishte  mire te gjem nje hapire per ne faqen tuaj.
> 
> 
> Gjitha te mirat.



Po pra mire e tha Wordles.
Mu mu thy nje drite e kerrit perpara edhe lypsha kerkund nuk gjejsha sepse nuk dilsha me kerr temin po me nje tjeter. Pas nje kohe shkova me kerr temin edhe si shkova gjeta. Ishin msu i thojshin Far  :ngerdheshje:  po more tha kemi sa te duash a po do t'bajtun a t'ri  :ngerdheshje:  I bajtun kushton 200 e lart i ri ma mire mos vet hiq. Kshtu qe nese dritat ti i merr nga italia futja emertimin qysh i shkruan ne paketim. Nese vjen nga gjermanija futja emeritimin qysh i shkrun dojq.
Edhe rahatohesh ma te leht do ta kesh tju shpjegosh klientave per kete se sa te kerkosh ne fjalorin e gjuhes dhe letersise shqipe.

----------


## Le dévoué

Po n'departamentin e Arkitektures, ke pyet nese posedojn ndonje fjalor profesional ?

----------


## Elian70

shkruaji ne gjuhet e huaja dhe ne do perpiqemi t'i pershtatim ato ne shqip dhe ooooop u be fjalori....

----------

